

After 7 years as CFO, I'm retiring from Google to spend more time with my family - pccampbell
https://plus.google.com/+PatrickPichette/posts/8Khr5LnKtub

======
tsotha
Leaving "to spend more time with my family" has become such a cliched
euphemism for getting fired were I Mr. Pichette I would have searched high and
low for some other title even if it describes his situation perfectly.

Or maybe it's supposed to be irony. Sometimes I miss that.

